
Working While Female - prance
https://medium.com/@nickyknacks/working-while-female-59a5de3ad266#.lplkdlvui
======
prance
The previous post[1] to this has been baselessly flagged, so I'm reposting it.

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13836588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13836588)

